# Can't make my mind up!!



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I been going back and forward between the Xmr 1000 and the outlander 1000 xt I need some help picking!!


----------



## levi8219 (Jul 5, 2011)

My buddy has an XMR 1000. it is cool but i found it to long for my likeing.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea it seems pretty long but I was wanting to know would it be easier to buy a stock or just get the xmr


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd get the xmr personally because I work too much to want to build a machine up how I wanted, the xmr is ready to go and warrentied. But you could build the XT probably better, for less I'm sure. Just you need to put the time into it. The length is kinda nice when mud riding.. not too bad on most trails either. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Outlander 1000!!!


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

With one would be cheaper and better bc I ride trails and mud


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm guessing the xmr is more expensive... but comes with air ride suspension. Buddy of mine has a xmr and its impressive.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally own a 2012 Can Am outlander 1000 base model I didn't want any added electrical to have to worry about while mudding plus didn't want the added length. I built mine up just the way I wanted it and have around 14 in it including all mods to date.







I love this bike and have rode with a few xmrs and was not impressed I can do the same thing they do maybe even a lil better plus mines easier to handle on trails and in mud. If I was going to buy another one the only thing I would do different is get the XT bumpers put on a base model from the dealer.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think im go with the outlander xt and build it the way I want it


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I personally don't like long wheelbase bikes. They don't wheelie for crap, they are less maneuverable (turning radius sucks) and less fun. Get a short 1000xt and build your own. The air ride suspension isn't something I like at all. You see xmr's on the trail often at most big parks and nobody looks twice. Build one and make it your own. IMO that's the way to go. Cost wise, for what you get though the xmr is a steal if you don't overpay.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well im a proud owner of a new 2013 camo can am outlander 1000 xt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## bw385 (Apr 25, 2013)

*2013 XMR 1000*

I purchased my xmr about a month ago,great bike,but having a few problems and getting the run around from the dealer, belt slip and the seat wearing thru on the side plastics. Anyone else having same problems?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't heard those yet but have heard the 2013 XMR melts the bottom of the air box from the header. Also heard a lot about axles snapping like twigs with just light throttle. Hope you got lucky with yours maybe your belt slippage is a loose snorkel connection or something.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

